# Pumpkin Creep



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

This is the Pumpkin Creep animatronic based on a prop I saw on Skull and Bone web site, My Prop rises from the ground with a growl and a sound effect like sticks are breaking, the prop looks in the diction that the TOTs are coming from with yellow eyes lite from inside and the head follows them complaining about people walking through his pumpkin patch and then when the TOTs get right in front of him he gets really mad and his eyes turn red, and he reaches out to grab someone with a Yell. All most done, Vid.to come soon. Here are the pics click on link. Pumkin Creep pictures by wcornettIII - Photobucket


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I can't wait to see the video!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Looks way scary! Video, please!!!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Impressive looking prop. Nicely done! Cool looking control setup as well.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Will be anxiously awaiting the vid! That is gonna be great at scaring the little boogers!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Looks great!! Can't wait to see a shot at night. Must be scary as all get out. Great job!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Now THIS sounds good.... anxiously awaiting...


----------



## Paranormal Media (Sep 20, 2007)

That thing is just awesome!!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

WOW! He has turned out great!


----------



## Rod Rego (Jul 31, 2007)

That thing looks awesome. I can't wait to see the video, hehe!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Awesome.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Impressive!


----------



## jackielantern (Aug 28, 2007)

Yikes!! That rocks!!


----------



## tcarter (Aug 18, 2006)

Nice job on creating the texture and painting it also. It's a very convincing woody look to it


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Very nice. I can imagine the effect it will have being extremly spooky.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Nice job! On with the vid!


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

This looks so cool, I can't wait to see it in action!


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

Very cool...I too can't wait to see it in motion!


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

The kids who are still wearing diapers are going to have an advantage....


----------



## ruafraid (Jan 3, 2006)

WOW that is really Great ! That had to be some hard work. I am positive it's gonna scare a lot of people ! Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## RookieSpooker (Jul 23, 2007)

That thing sets a new standard for "Kreep". I'm right in the middle of one that's 10 foot tall.....yet sadly static........maybe next year. So has anyone asked for a video yet?


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Where did you get the controls for this guy? How easy are they to prgram?


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

That thing kicks ass. I really like the textures you got for the body and the stalk.


----------



## SkullAndBone (Sep 21, 2005)

Well done! I can't wait to see him lit and scaring the pants of the ToT's.

Rob


----------



## daveo1101 (Sep 23, 2007)

Holey Jamoley! - i need diapers!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm envious!!!!!!!


----------



## MistressOfMayhem (Aug 5, 2007)

That is jaw droppingly awesome! Wow!


----------



## PirateChris (Aug 20, 2007)

Wow, completely impressed (maybe a bit jealous too). Umm, if nobody has asked yet...any chance of getting a video?


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

All together now..... We Wannum Video, We Wannum Video -


----------



## trexmgd (Sep 16, 2007)

As if you need to hear it again - That thing is AWESOME!



PS Please post a video


----------



## Xpendable (Sep 19, 2006)

Video! Video! Video!

Pictures don't do it justice! (But it does look awesome, by the way!)


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Dreadnight said:


> The kids who are still wearing diapers are going to have an advantage....


That just cracked me up!!


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

Moon Dog the control is a Allen Bradly Pico controller, as far as programing, it uses ladder logic. I would say its easer to program then the EFX Prop 1 , but I found if you work with anything long enough it gets easer. I use both a lot. Oh Thanks everyone, the Video is going up tomorrow, and I would like to personally thank Rob B. from Skull and Bone for the inspiration, you do great work Rob, I'm a big fan.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Video incoming! Woo hoo!


----------

